# Anyone out in Tooele/Stansbury Park?



## athenadavis (Sep 27, 2008)

Where are there some good areas for waterfowl hunting in/near Tooele/Stansbury?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a WMA out that way but I don't know the name of it off hand... don't know how the hunting is... I've never been there. I'd imagine that you could probably go right across the street to the GSL and hit some birds too. I know when I drive out that way to rabbit or chukar hunt I see trucks and wheelers parked off on the GSL side but I don't know where those guys go out.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> There is a WMA out that way but I don't know the name of it off hand... don't know how the hunting is... I've never been there. I'd imagine that you could probably go right across the street to the GSL and hit some birds too. I know when I drive out that way to rabbit or chukar hunt I see trucks and wheelers parked off on the GSL side but I don't know where those guys go out.


Its Carr Fork WMA.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

If your looking for a WMA to hunt waterfowl close to Tooele, try Timpie Springs.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats the one I was thinking of.... Timpie. Isn't Carr Fork the one down towards Vernon and Faust?

Or is there actually a WMA out across the tracks there?... See trucks and wheelers there all the time, but never knew what was there.


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

The one out towards Vernon is Fitzgerald WMA. I think Carr Fork is up in the hills north of Tooele and it's an upland WMA (chuckar and pheasant).

Timpie is west of Tooele out past Grantsville. It's the largest of the WMA's, a lot more water than Fitzgerald. It is also spring fed so the water levels aren't as affected by the drought as Fitzgerald.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I stand corrected


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

UtahSprig said:


> The one out towards Vernon is Fitzgerald WMA. I think Carr Fork is up in the hills north of Tooele and it's an upland WMA (chuckar and pheasant).
> 
> Timpie is west of Tooele out past Grantsville. It's the largest of the WMA's, a lot more water than Fitzgerald. It is also spring fed so the water levels aren't as affected by the drought as Fitzgerald.


Correct on all counts!


----------



## athenadavis (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for the posts. Now I have a starting point.


----------

